# Rod mods



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

I tried my hand at converting my regular rod handles into a split grip. Love my ugly Stik, just don't love the huge unnessesary handle. On the elite I just cut the grip sanded the blank painted it and cleaned it up a little. The Gx2 I completely removed the grip and made them out of cork tape, electrical tape and plasti- dip. I felt it was a cheap alternative to dumping hundreds on a St.Croix or buying a handle kit. The mod was done for under $20


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Looking good!
I too just "converted" some of my rods to split grips.
I need to paint the exposed blanks but Iam happy with mine. I will try to post pics.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes I did convert some of my G Loomis....


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice work!


----------

